# TIG too hot.  Lotos ct520d



## agarrettjr (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a new guy. Just bought a Lotos CT520D. Tig welding with the 'current meter' set at '10' (lowest setting), I quickly burn thru 1/16" steel plate. Is it possible that I incorrectly wired the 220 plug on the machine power cord? 220 outlet IS wired correctly.

Thanks,


----------



## Zigeuner (Jul 30, 2011)

[quote author=agarrettjr link=topic=2535.msg17048#msg17048 date=1308786646]
I'm a new guy. Just bought a Lotos CT520D. Tig welding with the 'current meter' set at '10' (lowest setting), I quickly burn thru 1/16" steel plate. Is it possible that I incorrectly wired the 220 plug on the machine power cord? 220 outlet IS wired correctly.

Thanks,
[/quote]

I'm not familiar with the Lotos CT500. You say you are "new". Do you mean new here or new to Tig? There are a few things I might mention. 

1. Steel plate requires DC-negative setting on your output. Is it possible that you have it set for DC+? 

2. Is the machine a Tap style, where there are fixed settings for each current? If so, it's possible that a "10" might not mean 10 amperes. 

3. What is your gas flow set at? Too little could cause shielding to fail and permit oxygen to reach the weld. I use 15-20 SCFM argon measured on a ball-type Smiths regulator. I don't use the other type with two gauges and no ball because I could never figure out what they were telling me. 

4. Do you have the proper gas? Straight argon would be the best choice. If there is any CO2 present or O2 in the bottle, that could present a problem. 

If you already know all of this stuff, please ignore. LOL. 

By the way, if I were welding 1/6" on my Miller Syncrowave 200, I would probably use about 50 amps.


----------

